# 1964 Schwinn stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (May 27, 2022)

Picked up this August 64 stingray this morning


----------



## stoney (May 27, 2022)

Great bike, nice find.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 27, 2022)

I like it, Congratulations!

Just what it should have for an Aug. ‘64, (long crimp seat strut, 28 spoke S-2 and the large front headset bearing).

Would you mind providing the exact day of August from the full serial number for reference. Thx.

More pictures please of “all around”.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nick tures (May 27, 2022)

wow good score! thats one bike i would like to find for the collection !


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 1, 2022)

Great bike I have one also


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 26, 2022)

Gave it a gentle cleaning , hopefully will add whitewalls sometime


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 26, 2022)

Spectacular!


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2022)

Looks great, love it.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 26, 2022)

nice job !!


----------



## sworley (Aug 26, 2022)

Amazing find! Got to love the opals!


----------

